
Ask HN: Reading Old News? - HNLurker2
While being gone: Apparently UFO has been found - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19804535
USB Killer strikes -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19689601<p>And this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;zakdoffman&#x2F;2019&#x2F;05&#x2F;04&#x2F;xinjiang-u-s-accuses-china-of-putting-up-to-3m-muslims-in-concentration-camps&#x2F;#3a1c719272b1<p>Do you try to catch up with the news while spending time in holiday?
======
dang
As far as HN goes, you can look back through the stories that spent the most
time on the front page via /past in the top bar.

~~~
HNLurker2
Thanks dang, I was there when you renamed it into past. I was most interested
into hn opinion on reading older news.

